# Scoped the M/L



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've had a T/C Thunderhawk for years now and finally put a scope on it. Should have done it sooner,I can hit something now! Not a high priced scope Bushnell banner Dusk & Dawn but I like it. Shot 10 times and liked 7 of the 10. Two of the fliers were my fault the third who knows. Was using 100 grains Pyrodex RS and Hornady sabots 44-240 HP/XTP. It's a sweet little gun,light weight,short and real nice walnut stock. It still uses the no.11 percussion caps which are a pain,going to have to get a good capping tool is all.Thought about going to the 209 but don't see a big advantage so will keep it the way it is. At a little over a 100yds. the grouping was pretty good. May take some longer shots the next time out. I know Wave was hitting pretty good with his at 150yds. Bring on the deer and let's hope the weather is good,need some meat in the freezer!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

rattletraprex said:


> Thought about going to the 209 but don't see a big advantage so will keep it the way it is.


Rattletraprex, wait until you see the biggest deer in your life and when that #11 cap doesn't go off because it got wet. Then you will see a reason.  

That happened to me a few years ago while hunting at the Mosquito Refuge controlled hunt. It was a huge doe (or buck w/o antlers) but the gun never went off and I watched the deer walk away. I went out and bought an in-line before the next season after that happened.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It's an in-line but uses the no.11 cap. Have thought about the conversion kit but never had a problem from the cap getting wet. I know there's been a few times I've had to fire more then once to get the cap to go off but that had nothing to do with it being wet. That may be something I do for next season.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

with the way both our guns performed i'm very confident...just need some dumb deer to help a little!!! i do agree he should convert to the 209 ignition but for now its firing good!!! and the scope is preety sweet also!!! much nicer than my pine ridge(cabelas) 2.5x7


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well old no.11 FIRED PERFECTLY!!! i.ll let rex post the rest....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Double lung shot @ 80yds. Passed on the small buck and took the biggest doe! Yea that's one in the cooler.


----------

